# Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen



## ballerino6 (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo.
da ich nun schon viele Stunden im Inet gesucht habe und immer noch nichts genaues gefunden habe...versuche ich es auf diesem Wege hier...

Wir starten Mitte Juni 2014 nach Bangkok und reisen dann nach ein paar Tagen weiter nach Pattaya...

Nun wollte ich gerne an o.g. See mal einen Tag vielleicht auch mit einer Nacht im Bungalow am See verbringen...

Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben, wo und wie man das buchen kann. 

Hat wer schon dort geangelt und wie habt ihr das da gemacht?

Wie hoch sind die Kosten für so einen Tripp?

Nähe Pattaya soll es wohl auch solche Anlagen geben - gibt es da event. Erfahrungen?

Ich dank schon mal im Voraus für ein paar Tipps...


----------



## Sassone (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*

http://www.bungsamran.com/index.php/en/
Eventuell musst du ein paar Taxi Fahrer fragen, bis einer den See kennt... aber ich habs bis jetzt immer hinbekommen... wenn du am See an der Rezeption bist, bekommst du Leihgerät... Direkt am See ist auch der der SevenSeas Tackle Shop, mit sehr hochwertigem teilweise preiswertem Tackle..
http://www.7seasproshopthai.com/


----------



## ballerino6 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*

Wann warst Du das letzte Mal dort?
Warst dann auch über Nacht da oder nur über Tag am See?

Wir wollten und gern einen Bungalow nehmen, wenn das im bezahlbaren Rahmen liegt...

Kannst Du mir noch was zu den Preisen sagen...was kostet das Tagesticket / Nachtticket bzw. die Gebühr für Leihgerät etc?

Ich habe leider unterschiedliche Sachen von bis gelesen.....

Hast Du dort mit Guide oder ohne geangelt? Habe gelesen das es ohne sehr schlechte Fangaussichten gibt?

sollte man dort im Voraus eine Anmeldung schicken oder kann man auf gut Glück dahin fahren?


----------



## mlkzander (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*

fahr einfach hin und mach dir keine sorgen um die kosten, ein tag mit guide kostet nicht die welt, wer sich nen thailandurlaub leisten kann, der kann sich ein paar tage am see locker leisten, 
mit 150€ pro tag für 2 ruten, guide, köder und bungalow bist du gut dabei

es ist nahezu immer was frei und meine taxifahrer haben es bislang immer gefunden

ohne guide sind die fangaussichten tatsächlich mau, vor allem wenn man 
noch nie da war, selbst zuschauen hilft nicht besonders viel, es braucht
einfach ne menge erfahrung...........

es gibt übrigends in und um bangkok noch unmengen an paylakes

du kannst dort auch vorher anrufen und alles vorbuchen, vor allem den potentiell besten guide am see, solltest du noch mehr gewässer und somit mehr fischarten befischen wollen, habe ich noch eine telnummer von einem externen guide, der organisiert dir was immer du willst..........

der mekong catfish reicht eigentlich einen tag lang
bleibt noch der siamcarp, der relativ schwer zu fangen ist
und natürlich der arapaima, der in gross auch nicht so leicht zu fangen ist
alles andere wie z.b. redtail oder aligator gar bekommst du oft als beifang


----------



## Sassone (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*

Ich meine Tageskarte mit Leihgerät lag bei 1500 Baht. Zuletzt war ich vor drei Jahren da, kann daher sein, dass der Preis nicht mehr stimmt.
Bis jetzt kam ich immer ohne Guide aus und habe auch so ganz gut gefangen. Für die massenhaft im See vorkommenden Mekon Welse hats jedenfall immer gereicht, wenn  man es auf eine speziellere Fischart abgesehen hat, kann ein Guide sicher nicht schaden...


----------



## mlkzander (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*

so hab die preise noch gefunden, sind von 2012

2000 THB für 2 Ruten
1500 THB der Guide
1000 THB für 2 Leihruten
700 THB für Futter (1Sack Reismehl und Lockstoff)
800 THB für den Bungalow (der günstigste)


----------



## ballerino6 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*



mlkzander schrieb:


> fahr einfach hin und mach dir keine sorgen um die kosten, ein tag mit guide kostet nicht die welt, wer sich nen thailandurlaub leisten kann, der kann sich ein paar tage am see locker leisten,
> mit 150€ pro tag für 2 ruten, guide, köder und bungalow bist du gut dabei



na 150€ wäre ja noch ok..macht man ja nicht jeden Tag....

und wegen Urlaub leisten - viel billiger kommt man heute nirgends mehr weg...Nebenkosten sind wesentlich günstiger wie vieler anderer Orts... 



mlkzander schrieb:


> es ist nahezu immer was frei und meine taxifahrer haben es bislang immer gefunden



um das finden mache ich mir nicht so die Gedanken...nur halt eben das auch was frei ist - weil wir planen ja auch unserer Weiterreise dann weiter in den Süden...



mlkzander schrieb:


> ohne guide sind die fangaussichten tatsächlich mau, vor allem wenn man
> noch nie da war, selbst zuschauen hilft nicht besonders viel, es braucht
> einfach ne menge erfahrung...........



also dann wohl doch lieber einen mit zur Hand nehmen... 



mlkzander schrieb:


> es gibt übrigends in und um bangkok noch unmengen an paylakes



warst schon mal an einem anderen da und kannst was dazu sagen?



mlkzander schrieb:


> du kannst dort auch vorher anrufen und alles vorbuchen, vor allem den potentiell besten guide am see, solltest du noch mehr gewässer und somit mehr fischarten befischen wollen, habe ich noch eine telnummer von einem externen guide, der organisiert dir was immer du willst..........



kann der Guide auch deutsch oder nur Thai o Englisch? Wo ist der zu erreichen (sitzt der da unten?)

Nummer wäre aber schön....




mlkzander schrieb:


> der mekong catfish reicht eigentlich einen tag lang
> bleibt noch der siamcarp, der relativ schwer zu fangen ist
> und natürlich der arapaima, der in gross auch nicht so leicht zu fangen ist
> alles andere wie z.b. redtail oder aligator gar bekommst du oft als beifang



wäre schön, wenn man mal was außergewöhnliches ans Band bekommt....




mlkzander schrieb:


> so hab die preise noch gefunden, sind von 2012
> 
> 2000 THB für 2 Ruten
> 1500 THB der Guide
> ...



Hast die Preise aus`m Netz oder hast die bei dir noch wo gehabt...
Wird sich ja nicht so viel verteuert haben?

Gibt es solche Anlagen auch Nähe Pattay und kann wer darüber berichten?


----------



## mlkzander (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*

die preise hatte ich schon mal gepostet, daher hatte ich sie noch

ich war an so einigen seen, es kommt halt drauf an was du fangen willst,
die besten drills finde ich liefern mekong catfish, siam carp und arapaima

ich kenne 3 taugliche guides, die aber alle "nur" englisch können
einer ist nur am Bung

einer ist ein thai, der dich überall hinkutschiert, selbst stingray am meklong river ist möglich, weiterhin ist er auch für kultur und sachen die sonst so niemals sehen wirst die erste wahl

einer ist ein engländer, der aber mehr in der gegend um hua hin / cha am unterwegs ist

du solltest dir klar werden wie oft und auf was du fischen willst.......
und ob du sachen sehen willst, die nicht jeder tourist sehen wird


----------



## ballerino6 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*



mlkzander schrieb:


> die preise hatte ich schon mal gepostet, daher hatte ich sie noch
> 
> ich war an so einigen seen, es kommt halt drauf an was du fangen willst,
> die besten drills finde ich liefern Mekong catfish, siam carp und arapaima
> ...



wir möchten gern auf mekong catfish und arapaima gehen...ich denke auch das sind wohl interessante Fische...

wir würden uns schon eher auf so eine Anlage konzentrieren, da wir auch mit Gepäck (Koffer) unterwegs sein werden, da wir dann weiter reisen wollen (von da aus)... heißt wir wollen gern einen kompletten Tag von Mittag bis Mittag oder so bleiben wollen...

da sollte schon die chance auf einen Fang so hoch wie möglich sein 

der Guide mit dem "Kulturprogramm" klingt natürlich auch sehr gut...wir wollen insgesamt 3 Tage Bangkok machen (shoppen und ein wenig Kultur) und da kann man ihn auch fragen ob er in unserem Zeitraum vielleicht eine Möglichkeit sieht um uns ein wenig zu führen? Wie würden wir an den Kontakt kommen?

also wie oben schon geschrieben... 1 Tag in Bangkok und dann halt, wenn was in der Nähe Pattaya wäre, dort auch noch mal... (da könnt uns der Guide sicher auch nen Tip geben?)


----------



## mlkzander (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bung sam lan lake oder andere Seen*

ich pn dir nachher die nummer vom guide, der führt euch natürlich auch

3 tage ist aber etwas knapp finde ich

da kannst du ja nur einen tag fischen und arapaima kostet dort 20.000 THB dafür hast du 3 tage lang zeit und bei nichterfolg gibts die hälfte zurück

in sofern lässt sich arapaima und der see nicht vereinbaren, das wäre ein extra tag in z.b. cha am wo es auch bungalows gibt

einen tag shoppen

einen tag kultur in bkk 

einen tag z.b. amphawa floating market

sind schon 5 tage...........


----------

